# Pinarello sizing



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm 5'10" with a 33in inseam. I currently ride a Seven Elium SG with a 56.9cm effective top tube and a Seven V-II 56.8cm effective top tube (both have sloping top tubes) with 100mm stems. Looking at Pinarello Prince or Dogma sizing, going by top tube measurement, it looks like I should fit a 56cm (56.5cm top tube). But, I keep hearing how that Pinarello frames run big. Does Pinarello measure effective top tube differently than other companies? Or, do the bikes run big because of the horizontal top tube? It sounds like most Pinarello riders around 5'10" are riding 55cm (or even 54cm) bikes. Are they just compensating for the shorter top tubes by running longer stems?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

it's mainly that they run a horizontal top tube. I normally run a 52-54 but on my FP7 i'm on a 50 and possibly could go down another size to get that jacked up seatpost long stem setup. Definitely go sit on the bike and you will see


----------



## ademitt (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm 5-10 and have a 32 inseam. My FP5 is a 53.5 and I changed the stock 110 to a 90 mm stem during fitting. 

I used to ride a 56 cm steel Pin frame from the 80's. They definitely do fit smaller than other suppliers.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

ademitt said:


> I'm 5-10 and have a 32 inseam. My FP5 is a 53.5 and I changed the stock 110 to a 90 mm stem during fitting.
> 
> I used to ride a 56 cm steel Pin frame from the 80's. They definitely do fit smaller than other suppliers.


I understand going smaller because the horizontal top tube gives you less standover clearance. But if their effective top tube measurements are correct, you would still need the same distance from seatpost to bar wouldn't you? It's interesting that you had to downsize your stem as well.


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

I am 5'9 and I run a 54 Pinarello with a 555 top tube with a 100mm stem. The bike fits well. Pinerallo size by the seat tube, not the top tube. You could argue that I would fit better on a 53 but I like a bigger frame so run 100mm stem. The kick/curve up of the top tube throws the geometric eye out however making the frame seem bigger than it is and as mentioned makes the stand over seem smaller but I get on fine with it. If that were a true/straight top tube the bike would like more conventional to the eye. 

Diego.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

diegogarcia said:


> I am 5'9 and I run a 54 Pinarello with a 555 top tube with a 100mm stem. The bike fits well. Pinerallo size by the seat tube, not the top tube. You could argue that I would fit better on a 53 but I like a bigger frame so run 100mm stem. The kick/curve up of the top tube throws the geometric eye out however making the frame seem bigger than it is and as mentioned makes the stand over seem smaller but I get on fine with it. If that were a true/straight top tube the bike would like more conventional to the eye.
> 
> Diego.



Thanks. It seems like I would fit on a 54 quite well (and possibly on a 55 with a slightly less standover clearance / shorter stem). I spent some time on a 53cm Pinarello the shop had built up with a 110mm stem and it was just a little small.


----------

